
Show HN: An escape room in your browser - mcrowe
https://escape.mitchcrowe.com
======
mcrowe
Hi! I created an "Escape Site". It has a score of challenging puzzles designed
to make you think outside the box, and think differently about the way
websites work. The success rate is about 10%. How do you fare?

I'd love to hear your thoughts and feedback!

~~~
kinduff
This was awesome! At first I had no idea what to do, but luckily there's a
hint button. I really liked 7, 2 and 1. I didn't liked 5.

Here are some suggestions:

\- I would suggest to do some very easy intro levels at first so put in the
mood of the game.

\- Sometimes the piano sounded glitchy.

\- Clock didn't reset when I pressed the button "Try again".

\- Add support for number pad.

Can't wait for the next version!

~~~
mcrowe
Nice! Thanks so much for the feedback @kinduff. Those are really good points.

------
m88m
that's super cool! you should think on adding more than one clue.

~~~
mcrowe
Yeah. Definitely a good idea. I'm told the clues are a bit cryptic as they
are. It would be nice to have another if you're really stuck.

------
itdaniher
Warning: autoplays music :)

------
aogl
Nicely done Mitch, I enjoyed that! :)

~~~
mcrowe
Thanks! Great to hear!

------
strider12
dammit, #2, i'm completely lost, the hint, i just dont get it. see what?
someone give me a another hint, lol

~~~
mcrowe
Haha. It's hard to give hints without giving it away to everyone else. Feel
free to pm me on twitter @mitch_crowe and I'll be happy to give a hint.

